# Prolapsed anus on my Jewel



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

There is a red fibrous growth protruding from the anal region of my junvenile Jewel cichld. After reading a lot I suspect it's a prolapsed anus although I'm not 100% certain. Anyone with any information on this type of growth I would appreciate some advice on what to do. So far, I have removed it from my 40 breeder where the convict was pretty aggressive and put it by itself in a 20 long and medicated it with Seachem Polyguard medication. I like this young fish and although I have lost other fish, I have never lost a cichlid so any advice on what to do would be appreciated.


----------



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

The fish had been in isolation and had been doused with Seachem Polyguard medication for 24 hours when I made the post above. I woke up this morning and the fish was fine and the red growth (or whatever it was) was gone. I'm elated because this is the first time any fish of mine have had serious problems and have gotten better. All it took for this particular problem was 48 hours of isolation and some medication. If anyone has seen a large red growth in the anal area of their cichlids and knows what it is, I'd still be interested to find out what happened to my little guy.


----------

